# suspension in BMX racing -- Answer ProForx (mid-school)



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't race in the early 90's but I recall there being a debate in magazines about use of suspension forks in BMX racing. Kind of like the debate about clipping in.










Anyone ever own a pair of Answer ProForx... ? I am guessing they probably sucked by today's fork standards.....

I wonder how much travel they had and axle-to-crown height. These were designed to go on a regular 20" bmx or 24" bmx, non-suspension corrected frame....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

On a 20":


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We would weld them so that they were a rigid fork.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Priceless.... I imagine given the fact they were meant to be used on non-suspension corrected frames... People probably found it harder to enjoy the feel they provided...


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a set of ProForx back in 92 or 93. It was a total gimmick idea, but people bought into it. I did. There was about 1.5" of bouncy travel via a rubber elastomer and a sponge type thing that held oil. A primitive design for sure. All the pros that were paid to use these forks replaced the elastomer for something that would lock the fork out. Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## bmw226 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Agency said:


> We would weld them so that they were a rigid fork.


Haha... I had some buddies that were sooo into the look of those forks but could never get the elastomer stiff enough. One of them went to an Answer sponsored pro and asked to take a spin on his Proforx equipped rig. Sure enough on the pro's rig 0mm of travel, period. Meanwhile, my friend's bike couldn't make it down the start hill without bobbing.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah I remember that stuff, what about the guys that tried the three speed deraillure, anyone remember that shiz?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I remember the 3 spds. How about the Christini 2wd BMX's or the Brooklyn Machine Works Full Suspension BMX's?


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe this is the bmw









edit: here's the link at least https://www.bikeaddict.com/bikes/images/brooklynparktmx.jpg


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

i (briefly) worked for Answer in the early 90s... the pro's bikes had PVC rather than elastomers, for 0 suspension. those things sucked. really, the first mountain bike suspension forks weren't any better.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

It's on Superco's website.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats interesting looking...oh yeah, those forks, they sucked, I had them, me and my riding buddys where forever breaking them jumping.


----------



## YetiDJGT7 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Just Wondering*

I've always been wondering, WHERE DO YOU BUY THESE?????

I have ridin my friend's, and it wasnt that bad, and I like the smoothness of dirt jumping with these. SOME ONE TELL ME PLEASE. This will perfectly suit my backyard pumptrack. WHERE DO YOU BUY THEM??????? Thankyou, and please respond! :thumbsup:


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

The Agency said:


> It's on Superco's website.


That thing is a frigging tank!


----------



## 1989Robinson (May 30, 2013)

Well so far i have 5 sets of the 24 inch cruiser and they work perfect.On 20 inch there not ment for you guys that can't land worth crap.I rode back in the 80's where we had thine wall tubing and we made are stuff last.Are single wall rims.Yes today's junks have a little more peeks to them but most of us did not have a landing spot it was flat ground.The answer profork for the cruisers works perfect for us older guys at the age of 42.Trust me your arms and wrist are not the same as you are in your 20's or 30's you hit a hard ass pot hole you will pry to have shock forks.Steve Veltman Loved his proforks these 24 inch cruisers i put 5-18 miles on street riding or trail riding there build for confert and look *****en in public the red wheels are no9w only on my 1989 Robinson and the boss is the black wheels the Hubs are Campy Sheriff Stars


----------

